# Ортоспайн



## stsp (13 Дек 2015)

Побывал на днях в ортоспайне.
Раньше я считал эту клинику весьма серьёзной,
но тогда она располагалась совсем в другом месте,
и другим составом. Теперь же я пришёл к ним с
болью в шее, отдающей в левую руку. В принципе,
я мучился: боли были весьма неприятными.
Поглядев на мой снимок, доктор сказал: "А что,
собственно, вы ожидаете от лечения?" Интересный
вопрос, когда меня крючит от боли... Я так и говорю:
"хотелось бы, чтобы рука не болела, а желательно
ещё и шея тоже".
"Хм, а вот, согласно снимкам, у вас ничего болеть не должно...
что же вы всё-таки хотите от лечения?" Я понял, что
сейчас меня объявят симулянтом, но повторил, что
хочу, чтобы рука не болела. Доктор посидел минутку
над компьютером, и передо мной появился листок А4
с названиями таблеток.
- Это что?
- Таблетки. Их надо принимать. Через 5 дней на осмотр
придёте.
- Но мне больно-то сейчас, а не через 5 дней!
"А вы чего всё-таки хотите от лечения?" - вновь услышал я
знакомый вопрос. Скорее всего, доктор ожидал, что я
скажу что-нибудь вроде "хочу, чтобы вы вырезали мне
все грыжи", после чего он бы сразу направил меня к
психиатору. Однако, я решил сказать иное: "хочу хотя бы массаж!" -
говорю я. Клиника ведь платная, хочу, плачу деньги, получаю
массаж. Не тут-то было! Доктор сказал: "сначала курс таблеток,
потом уже массаж". Ладно, говорю, давайте назначение, и
я пойду. Он даёт мне бумажку с названиями таблеток.
Я: "но простите, что это? Где назначение, где диагноз, где
подпись и печать, в конце концов?"
"Аа, вам на бланке напечатать" - говорит доктор, и протягивает
мне бланк, где, в графе назначение, стоят те же названия
препаратов, а в графе "диагноз" стоит то, что он перепечатал
из выписки к МРТ!!! Я говорю, "какой же это диагноз, если вы
только что сказали, что, согласно МРТ, у меня ничего болеть
не должно?" "Ну, другого у меня нет", посетовал доктор, и
поспешил распрощаться.

Такая вот клиника Ортоспайн в наши дни. Я знаю, что раньше
это была весьма уважаемая клиника, но переезд явно не пошёл
ей на пользу. Такую халатность мало где встретишь. Полагаю,
доктор не зря всё время пялился в комп: скорее всего вводил
симптомы в какой-то автоматизированный медицинский справочник.
Если бы тот подсказал ему диагноз - он его бы и написал. А
справочник, похоже, ничего не нашёл, и вот, диагноз был просто
переписан с заключения МРТ.

Выйдя из Ортоспайна, я, чисто случайно, попал в клинику
Бубновского - искал метро, а нашёл, почему-то, Бубновского.
Там мне немного снизили боль, хоть и не на долго.
Потом я съездил в поликлинику 6, и там мне уже помогли
весьма существенно: сейчас вот сижу, и пишу эти строки,
а не валяюсь в постели и мучаюсь.  И только из Ортоспайна
я вышел в худшем состоянии, чем пришёл. Такие дела.

Стоит ещё добавить, что доктор из поликлиники 6,
поглядев на назначение из Ортоспайн, сказал, что
катадолон-форте на 30 дней никогда не прописывают,
так как будут тяжелейшие последствия, язва желудка,
и тд. Много побочных эффектов. По его мнению,
мне прописали его на 30 дней по тому, что за 30
дней у меня бы и так всё прошло.  А посмотреть по
справочнику побочные эффекты и максимально
допустимый срок им оказалось слабО.
Соответственно, если верить доктору из пол-ки 6
(а у меня нет оснований ему не верить), из меня бы
просто сделали инвалида.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Дек 2015)

Жуть какая-то. И что даже не осмотрел и не ощупал руку и шею?


----------



## stsp (14 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Жуть какая-то. И что даже не осмотрел и не ощупал руку и шею?


Небольшой функциональный тест был проведён:
он сверил силу здоровой и больной рук. Убедившись,
что сила примерно равна, больше не осматривал.
Ну ещё, кажется, поводил моей больной рукой вверх-вниз,
чтобы проверить, ограничены ли движения.
Хотя, когда у меня 2 года назад аналогичное было,
сила из руки стала уходить лишь недели через 2 болей.
Так что то, что сила в руке пока есть - лично я считаю не
очень объективным показателем.


----------



## stsp (14 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Жуть какая-то. И что даже не осмотрел и не ощупал руку и шею?


И ещё, вроде, потыкал пальцем, спрашивая, болит или нет.
Ему не удалось попасть ни в одну болезненную зону - может,
по тому он и решил, что у меня ничего не болит. 
Когда врач в 6 поликлинике нажимал, я сразу стал
подвывать, по тому, что он хорошо в болевые зоны попадал,
о которых я и сам не знал (без нажима они не болели).


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Дек 2015)

Вам нужен мануальный терапевт и физиотерапия.


----------



## stsp (14 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Вам нужен мануальный терапевт и физиотерапия.


Стоит ли обращаться к мануальному в период острой боли?
Мне, кажется, говорили, что это не безопасно.
Или имеется в виду, когда уже отпустит?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Дек 2015)

stsp написал(а):


> Стоит ли обращаться к мануальному в период острой боли?


К грамотному - да, он не навредит.


----------

